# NFPA Codes



## jwl868 (Jan 23, 2008)

NFPA Codes

I came across this today, but maybe its old news. (I couldn't find it in any old posts, but maybe I missed it.)

NFPA (National Fire Protection Association) codes can be viewed in their entirety online at their website (www.nfpa.org). It is a read-only system – can’t print, can’t copy and paste, etc.

It appears that their entire library is available (for example 70E is readable).

Access is nested in the site. Find the ordering page for the code you want and there is a link for “More information about [this code]”. That opens another page, and at the bottom, there are one or more links for “view the [year] edition of [NFPA code]”. Click that and a single use licensing agreement appears. [There is no registration required, and it is copyright-type information.] After clicking agree, the document comes up.

I can’t tell if there are any limits to the number of times that one can use the service, though it doesn’t that there are any limits.


Joe


----------



## avkid (Jan 23, 2008)

jwl868 said:


> NFPA (National Fire Protection Association) codes can be viewed in their entirety online at their website (www.nfpa.org). It is a read-only system – can’t print, can’t copy and paste, etc.


Screen shots always work.


----------



## Capi (Jan 23, 2008)

That is really handy to know, especially if you only reference them once in a blue moon. And, I guess you *could* use screen shots, if you don't mind breaking the contract that you agreed to before you looked at the document.


----------



## avkid (Jan 23, 2008)

Capi said:


> That is really handy to know, especially if you only reference them once in a blue moon. And, I guess you *could* use screen shots, if you don't mind breaking the contract that you agreed to before you looked at the document.


You know that mix tape you made 10 years ago?
Same issue.
Don't sell it or transmit it to others and you will be fine.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 3, 2008)

I am about to buy a used copy of the '05 NEC just to bone up my general knowledge of electrical work with language from the codes. I have lined up a deal to get an '05 copy for $25 which is around the going rate on e-bay etc. That being said, does it bother anyone else that a code that is mandatory across the country and can make/break major endeavors (theatrical shows, houses, buildings) costs so much and isn't available free anywhere? Just as bad as the IRS farming out e-file to independent companies and giving them the right to charge for this service...just a little gripe, sorry for slightly off-topic.


----------



## museav (Apr 9, 2008)

While I agree about the price, it is a slightly different scenario than with the IRS. NFPA is not a government organization, they are a private, non-profit group whose work is adopted by municipalities and other government agencies by reference (it is not mandatory across the country, only as adopted by the governing agencies). Much of NFPA's funding come from the sales of their documents. Similar situations exist for just about every aspect of a building, here in Georgia for a typical commercial building the state defines applicable Building, Fire, Plumbing, Mechanical, Gas, Electrical and Energy Codes, all of which are prepared by private associations. There can even be a second level where these codes may reference standards or documents from other associations such as ANSI/ISO.


----------



## TimMiller (May 1, 2008)

I wish i knew i could get the 05 NEC for class for about 25 bucks. I spent close to 100 at the college bookstore about 3 months ago. Nothing like taking an commercial electrical class and the whole class is based off of the 05 NEC.


----------

